# غربال منتج نهائي دوار من رونجادا الصينيه



## كايرو تريد (27 أغسطس 2013)

شركه كايرو تريد جروب غربال منتج نهائي دوار من انتاج شركه رونجادا الصينيه 




تصميم حديث متطور من الغرابيل يستخدم فى غربلة المنتج النهائى و مزود ببريمة لسحب الناعم لإعادة كبسها مرة أخرى . 
نظرا لقلة السرعة النسبية بين المحببات (البيليت) و الغربال فإنه يقلل تكسير البيليت . 
استهلاك طاقة أقل و كفاءة عالية مع قدرة إنتاجية عالية - قلة الصيانة و كذلك سهولتها
ضوضاء أقل 
عمر خدمة طويل

كايرو تريد جروب دائما بانطلاقه نحو الافضل




للتواصل معنا عبر الموقع الالكتروني
www.cairotr.com
او مراسلتنا بالبريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
والاتصال على
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043
او القيام بزياره صفحتنا الرسمية علي موقع الفيس بوك FaceBook


ولمتابعه القناة الرسمية للشركة علي موقع اليوتيوب YouTube


----------

